# Lake Junipter, in Walton County, FL



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Water level is normal. Hydrilla has recently been sprayed and is floating on the surface. Property owners are raking it out by the truckloads. No problems getting around.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

wan I us too live ther I put a 24 foot centerconsol in at the dam to run the moter and the ramp was deep enuff if you wont to go down ther one weekend I will carey you in my boat if yours wont fit


----------

